# Straight riflings ....really?



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Well we all guessed at what it could be for a few weeks. I never saw that coming. Nor do i think its gonna take off. Thoughts?

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ou...reformation-straight-rifling-shoots-footballs


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I was following this on YouTube. Alrighty then. Are they underinflated? lol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

not for me.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## jetbuilt (May 4, 2010)

4 MOA at 50 yards, while key holing? For $2000??? I could be Johnny Depp, Fear in Loathing in Las Vegas deep in a massive hallucinogenic drug binge and still have enough sense to realize that this is a bad idea. I'm baffled as to why anyone would buy this, at this price point, when a stamped SBR can be built for less and perform 4x as well.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

You gotta applaud them for convincing someone to drop 2k to avoid a 200 dollar sbr stamp! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

NFAJohn said:


> You gotta applaud them for convincing someone to drop 2k to avoid a 200 dollar sbr stamp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true, and that accuracy. Really like this meme.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

muney pit said:


> So true, and that accuracy. Really like this meme.


Lol ya thatâ€™s about right! I just donâ€™t get it, I mean pay the 200 bucks and get a real sbr. My 10.3â€ Daniel Defense shoots just fine and I donâ€™t have to worry about baffle strikes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

NFAJohn said:


> Lol ya thatâ€™s about right! I just donâ€™t get it, I mean pay the 200 bucks and get a real sbr. My 10.3â€ Daniel Defense shoots just fine and I donâ€™t have to worry about baffle strikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can kinda understand the not wanting to jump thru the paper work hoops just to get a shorter barrel but not $2k worth it. Heck all these new "braces" that are out its almost not needed to do a sbr except a better stock. However I do have a few im gonna submit hopefully before the years end for sbr. Been. itching to do the ps90 i got since i bought it.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

I think the new â€œbracesâ€ are just about as good as sbrs. The only piece of mind with a sbr is in the future if they were to be banned, like the â€˜86machine gun importation ban,they would go up significantly in value. 

And yep a ps90 with a can would be an ultra handy ranch gun! Pics when it happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

Saw this on FB.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

puretexn said:


> Saw this on FB.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

NFAJohn said:


> You gotta applaud them for convincing someone to drop 2k to avoid a 200 dollar sbr stamp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


. California sbr?

If nothing else youâ€™ve got to give them credit for pushing the envelope a good ways there..


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

dwilliams35 said:


> . California sbr?
> 
> If nothing else youâ€™ve got to give them credit for pushing the envelope a good ways there..


No doubt, i love American ingenuity. The way folks battle the antigun crowd with feature less rifles, and bullet buttons is a thing of beauty. But $2k is a bit much for a 50 yard gun. I respect there style just not there end product price.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

NFAJohn said:


> I think the new â€œbracesâ€ are just about as good as sbrs. The only piece of mind with a sbr is in the future if they were to be banned, like the â€˜86machine gun importation ban,they would go up significantly in value.
> 
> And yep a ps90 with a can would be an ultra handy ranch gun! Pics when it happens.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It doesnâ€™t go up in value when weâ€™re talking NFA stuff: it gets flat out banned, turn it in or start your paperwork. We saw that with a few triggers and such. The AWB was just a grandfathered set of regulations from congress: the ATF donâ€™t play dat.


----------



## NFAJohn (Nov 3, 2016)

dwilliams35 said:


> It doesnâ€™t go up in value when weâ€™re talking NFA stuff: it gets flat out banned, turn it in or start your paperwork. We saw that with a few triggers and such. The AWB was just a grandfathered set of regulations from congress: the ATF donâ€™t play dat.


Idk M16s weâ€™re running 9-10K in the 90s and go for a minimum of 20K these days. Me personally Iâ€™m a stamp collector, hence my handle on here. If theyâ€™re were to say no more braces and the ones that are out there have to be stamped as SBRs the value would rise. They did the same thing with machine guns, even had a 1962 amnesty and allowed people to register devices that people â€œforgotâ€ to register. Me personally Iâ€™ll pay to play and leave the 2k dollar 4 moa toys in the dust, but kudos to em for sticking it to em.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

NFAJohn said:


> Idk M16s weâ€™re running 9-10K in the 90s and go for a minimum of 20K these days. Me personally Iâ€™m a stamp collector, hence my handle on here. If theyâ€™re were to say no more braces and the ones that are out there have to be stamped as SBRs the value would rise. They did the same thing with machine guns, even had a 1962 amnesty and allowed people to register devices that people â€œforgotâ€ to register. Me personally Iâ€™ll pay to play and leave the 2k dollar 4 moa toys in the dust, but kudos to em for sticking it to em


I really donâ€™t think that the AWB had just a whole lot to do with the price of transferable M-16â€™s; they have their own market going, and demand for the things far outruns supply. Thatâ€™s pretty simple economics.

There was certainly a kick in the market back then for preban ARâ€™s, but thatâ€™s pretty much subsided now that the ban is long gone. I got my first AR during the ban, so it was missing a flash hider and a bayonet lug. Oh the horrors. That wouldnâ€™t be the case with the current batch, thereâ€™s just too many of them and thereâ€™s nothing special about those guns besides a stupid brace on them. Knock the brace off and theyâ€™re still the same thing they are now: pistols. Anybody who pays more for a pistol because they would be forced to stamp it over an easily removable brace really needs to get slapped with an idiot tax.

If they banned AR pistols, the price would probably go DOWN; at least for a while, as people who have no interest in getting a tax stamp have to dump or destroy them.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I saw a youtube video today that said they were working on bullets that looked like darts to enhance accuracy. They thought they could get accuracy down pretty good. Interesting if they can do it.


----------



## Moose2 (Feb 9, 2017)

just rediculous so pointless


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

I think we can all agree that straight rifling in this AR platform is not a great idea.

But I have to think that it would be an excellent idea if Taurus put this in the .410 Judge revolver!


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

MechAg94 said:


> I saw a youtube video today that said they were working on bullets that looked like darts to enhance accuracy. They thought they could get accuracy down pretty good. Interesting if they can do it.


.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

:rotfl:I wonder if Nerf is going to sue them for copyright infringement.


----------



## SYCO (Dec 1, 2007)

Version 2


----------



## puretexn (Oct 28, 2004)

.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------

